# Roasted Dove



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

14-16 doves
salt and pepper
flour
1/2 veggie oil
1/2 cup chopped green onion
1 1/2 cups of water
1 cup of cooking sherry
1/4 cup chopped parsley

Salt, pepper and flour doves. Brown in oil in heavy roaster pan in 400 deg oven. Add chopped onions and water. Cover. Reduce heat to 350 degs and cook until tender. Add sherry and baste during cooking. Add chopped parsley to gravy before serving.


----------

